# Silly fat little kitten



## Chrysalis (Oct 10, 2009)

Miss Moxie was a stray, and since we brought her home two months ago the little doll hasn't seemed to realize that we are always going to feed her. So she will eat and eat and eat. We used to leave food out because the other two would eat a little and come back later, but now we're on scheduled mealtimes because she'll wait until they leave and then eat their food! 

Well, her little tummy isn't big enough to eat all that food at once, apparently. I've been watching her eat and noticed a pattern... 

About halfway into her meal, she'll run off, use the litter box, and then come straight back. Like she's making room for more! 

Anyone else's cats have funny eating habits?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Only Shadow, who *_always_* gives one front foot a shake before eating/drinking.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

When I first adopted Arianwen, she also used to eat and eat, till I thought she'd explode!!
Apparently, one of the abuses she endured in her early life was being underfed. So, she had formed a habit of eating as much as she could at one sitting, since she didn't know when or if another meal was coming.  
It took several months of loving encouragement, but she now eats healthy portions and regulates her own weight. :luv 
Also, when I give her treats from my hand, if she wants just a little more, she points at the bag of treats, then at my hand, and shakes her paw toward my hand. The way she does it is soo expressive and melt-your-heart cute.  
rcat


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

My Leo is a funny eater and drinker. 

When Leo has wet food stuck to the bottom of the bowl he has an ingenious way of getting it out. See the video below.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzb2ODnKmIU

I was also wondering why I was finding stuff in Leo's water bowl (like litter and fur). It turns out that Leo likes to "pet" the water before drinking it. He runs his paw across the surface of the water 3-4 times and then takes a drink, pets the water again and takes another drink. It is too funny. I'll have to try to get a video next time he does it.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Not funny eating habits, but perhaps obvious pre-eating habits. I think she remembers the feeding schedule. When it gets close, she'll start acting up. Running around creating havoc, being especially playful with toys and the dog. She also starts looking at the food container and might give her special 'feed me' cry. 

She used to gobble up everything in one sitting ravenously. However, recently, she'll go back and forth between eating and coming over to 'thank me' or to see what I'm doing. Purring all the way and rubbing against my legs.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Rae, Leo is using the ripples in the water so he can see the surface of the water better, and not stick his nose in it. Arianwen does a similar thing, but she makes ripples by 'ringing' her water dish. She taps the side of her glass water dish with her claws, just enough to make it ring, so she can see the ripples.
Cute, and smart!


----------



## xiaosing (Jun 4, 2010)

Mazzer tells you when it's mealtime. Usually whenever the dog goes out to use the restroom, she'll tell you she's hungry.
She commences this by interrupting whatever you're doing, and then scurrying off to her litter box where she perches and meows piteously. You'd think we starved her! But she's well fed.....very very very well fed...
We keep the food on a shelf next to the litter box, because if it's anywhere else, she'll knock it down and attempt to get in it. She still tries to get it even though it's in a sealed container on a very high shelf...

Anyway, after opening the food and trying to put it in her dish, she'll rub on your hand so hard that you cant get it in the dish, and oftentimes it falls a few inches away...


----------



## AlanaHudson (May 13, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> Only Shadow, who *_always_* gives one front foot a shake before eating/drinking.


That's kinda what my cat Poe does before he drinks. He paws the table where the cup is at like he's swimming and then he drinks!


----------

